# Knicks, Nuggets Engaged In Three-Way Trade Talks



## Boateng (Oct 20, 2009)

> The Knicks, Nuggets and Timberwolves are discussing a three-team trade, according to a report from Chris Broussard.
> 
> Carmelo Anthony would be dealt to New York, while Denver would receive Wilson Chandler, Corey Brewer and Minnesota first round pick. The Wolves would receive Eddy Curry's expiring contract and Anthony Randolph.
> 
> ...


http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/210668/Knicks_Nuggets_Engaged_In_Three_Way_Trade_Talks

I really dont want to lose Chandler:sigh:, but to gain Melo right now we cant complain. Randolph is sooo waste, I could care less, an athletic bum.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Boateng said:


> http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/210668/Knicks_Nuggets_Engaged_In_Three_Way_Trade_Talks
> 
> I really dont want to lose Chandler:sigh:, but to gain Melo right now we cant complain. Randolph is sooo waste, I could care less, an athletic bum.



at the end of the day its melo for chandler.

AR and curry aren't even playing, its a deal the knicks have to do.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That trade is horrible for Minnesota. There is no way they agree to it. I know it's Minnesota, but that really is beyond even their horrible standards.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

curry is healthy , he can play , d'antoni wont play him.

being that this is a contract year for him, if he is ever going to motivated now would be the time.

i see this as a 25 game tryout...

add to the supposed weak draft randolph is someone whom they feel is worth their pick.

also curry's salary is mostly paid, the knicks have given him advances, if they chip in 3 mil. it will resemble a free tryout .

they get something out of it.

they have been ready to deal AR for their pick for a while now , so its more like adding brewer for curry , i doubt they want to resign brewer because they have so many wing players.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

You don't give up your very high draft pick which could be #1, for a guy who has proven nothing in this league. Loads of hype, no substance so far. 

As for Curry, who knows if he can play. I don't know the last time he did, so I can't judge. Obviously the Wolves need a legit center, which Curry brings, but is he worth it for Brewer who's been pretty good from what I've seen of the T'Wolves this year. (admittedly, that's not a lot).


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

ßen said:


> You don't give up your very high draft pick which could be #1, for a guy who has proven nothing in this league. Loads of hype, no substance so far.
> 
> As for Curry, who knows if he can play. I don't know the last time he did, so I can't judge. Obviously the Wolves need a legit center, which Curry brings, but is he worth it for Brewer who's been pretty good from what I've seen of the T'Wolves this year. (admittedly, that's not a lot).


if i were the wolves i wouldn't do randolph for their pick...but they apparently want this...the line on randolph is that he is really a center along the lines of marcus camby defensively....and on offense they compare his game to lamar odom.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=z85vHk5cc98http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z85vHk5cc98

i actually say no on offense ,although he has all the tools he just seems too mentally fragile for that and too undisciplined , but on defense as he continues to fill out and work out he should be really good ...when is the answer, players of his build it takes years...i would not give up a top pick for that although i think he is a pretty good bet to be a top defender eventually.



as for curry he is healthy , he has been practicing he needs money and its a contract year, so i'm assuming if the wolves get him he'll be highly motivated , he hasn't been seriously hurt so there is no reason to believe his skills have eroded, he mostly doesn't play because d'antoni doesn't want him to.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

When I look at it now, it's not as horrible as I first thought cos it is a weak draft, and if Randolph turned out best case scenario he'd crazy good for them. However, I still see that as a huge risk.

Plus, I don't see why the Knicks should even look to make a move for Carmelo now. Instead of giving up assets, why not just wait till the off-season where Melo has pretty much confirmed he'll sign with the Knicks? I knew the Knicks wouldn't be patient enough though.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

ßen said:


> When I look at it now, it's not as horrible as I first thought cos it is a weak draft, and if Randolph turned out best case scenario he'd crazy good for them. However, I still see that as a huge risk.
> 
> Plus, I don't see why the Knicks should even look to make a move for Carmelo now. Instead of giving up assets, why not just wait till the off-season where Melo has pretty much confirmed he'll sign with the Knicks? I knew the Knicks wouldn't be patient enough though.


simply put the answer is bad ownership , dolan is pressuring walsh to get it done before the deadline.(probably why he hasn't picked up walsh's option)

even then the knicks aren't dealing anything they have use for , curry is gone and d'antoni seems to have no interest in developing AR the only one of use is chandler...but if the knicks kept him til the summer they'd have to let him go to pursue melo , they dont have enough space for them both...unless they get rid of some contracts at the deadline.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Rumors had it that the t-wolves did not like the package, which is something I can believe. And im sure the nuggets are trying to get more then chandler and a pick for melo still.


----------

